# Eine Rechnung, die nicht nachvollziehbar ist, bezahlen?



## Perfektionist (25 November 2010)

Schornsteinfeger, für viele ein Reizwort. Und die Rechnung? ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln ...(?)

Na, schaut mal in den Anhang ...

Also, mein Schornsteinfeger hat den Fehler gemacht, dass er da so ein Reizwort reingeschrieben hat: "Nebenarbeiten". Ich frage also meine Frau: was hat der denn gemacht? Meine Frau: "ähhhh, vielleicht die Steinplatte vom Ofen weggelegt? Na, denk ich mir: wahrscheinlich ist das Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheids gemeint?

Also geschwind mal nach dem Schornsteinfegergebührenverzeichnis gegoogelt. Überraschung 1: Anlage 1 zur KÜO (gibt es eine separate für BW?) ist nicht die Gebührenordnung, sondern ist Anlage 3! Zweite Überraschung: es gibt keine Pauschale für Kehren und Überprüfen, die irgendwie schnell und nachvollziehbar 43.53EUR teuer wäre. Und von Nebenarbeiten ist im gesamten Dokument nirgends die Rede, auch nicht von einer Kostenpflicht für das Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheids.

So, nun werde ich erstmal meinen Schornsteinfeger anschreiben, dass er mir bitte die Rechnung anhand KÜO erläutern möge.

Die Frage an Euch: soll ich die Rechnung erstmal zahlen? oder ist es mein gutes Recht, bei (mir) unklarer Rechnungstellung zunächst das Geld zurückzuhalten, bis mir eine für mich nachvollziehbare Rechnung vorliegt?


----------



## Tomcat69 (25 November 2010)

Meines Wissens nach, ist es Dein gutes Recht die Bezahlung der Rechnung zurück zu halten.
Allerdings mußt Du schriftlich Widerspruch bei Deinem Schornsteinfeger einlegen, telefonisch reicht da nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> gibt es eine separate für BW?



Es gibt eine Ergänzung für BW
http://www.schornsteinfeger-innung-tuebingen.de/?nav=bw_tu&bereich=31

Ich hab keine 10,10€ auf meiner Rechnung, allerdings halt Bayern

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Jan (25 November 2010)

Ich würde auch erstmal wissen wollen, was dahinter steckt.

Es ist schon verdächtig, dass "sofort und ohne Abzug" Fett geschrieben ist.

Nach dem Motto; nicht lesen sondern zahlen.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man sowieso einen gewissen Spielraum (Zeit) hat bis man gezahlt haben muss.
Will ich jetzt aber nicht garantieren.


----------



## Paule (25 November 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Es ist schon verdächtig, dass "sofort und ohne Abzug" Fett geschrieben ist.
> 
> Nach dem Motto; nicht lesen sondern zahlen.


Das kommt doch noch von früher.
Da konnte man Rechnungen innerhalb von 8 Tagen mit 3% Skonto zahlen oder eben innerhalb von 30 Tagen ohne Abzug.
Heute wir sehr oft geschrieben „Sofort und ohne Abzug“ was bedeutet:
Innerhalb von 8 Tagen aber ohne Skonto.

Aber die Nebenarbeiten kommen mir auch suspekt vor, und Danke Perfektionist, da werde ich die nächste Rechnung auf jeden Fall auch genauer kontrollieren.


----------



## PN/DP (26 November 2010)

*Nebenarbeiten = Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheids*



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Na, denk ich mir: wahrscheinlich ist das Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheids gemeint?


Als "Nebenarbeiten" ist tatsächlich das "Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheids für bis zu 3 Feuerstätten" angegeben.



Perfektionist schrieb:


> Also geschwind mal nach dem Schornsteinfegergebührenverzeichnis gegoogelt. [...]
> von Nebenarbeiten ist im gesamten Dokument nirgends die Rede, auch nicht von einer Kostenpflicht für das Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheids.


Laut Gebührenverzeichnis (Anlage 3 der KÜO vom 16.06.2009) Nr. 5.8.1 darf der Schornsteinfeger eine Gebühr von 10,0 Arbeitswerten á 1,01 EUR in Rechnung stellen, wenn er einen Feuerstättenbescheid (Formblatt Anlage 2) "für bis zu 3 Feuerstätten" ausstellt. Das ergibt die 10,10 EUR.

Hat der Feger diesen Feuerstättenbescheid ausgestellt? Hast Du oder Deine Frau den Bescheid unterschrieben?

Wie sich die 43,53 EUR Kehr- und Überprüfungsgebühren zusammensetzen und ob womöglich die Gebühren für das Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheids da nocheinmal enthalten sind habe ich jetzt nicht nachgelesen (ich weiß ja nicht, was der Feger alles gemacht hat).
Die Zusammensetzung der 43,53 EUR würde ich mir aber durchaus vom Feger erklären lassen.

Mit dem Satz "Der Rechnungsbetrag ist sofort und ohne Abzug zur Zahlung *fällig*" spart man sich eine extra Mahnung zum in-Verzug-setzen des säumigen Zahlers. Der Feger könnte also ohne weiteres nach 30 Tagen (24.12.2010) ohne Zahlungseingang einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragen.

"Zeitpunkt der Leistung:"
Für das Ausfüllen dieser Rechnungsangabe hat der Feger natürlich keine Zeit, weil für das schlichte Datum eintragen keine abrechenbare Gebühr vorgesehen ist. 

Das ist meine persönliche private Auslegung verschiedener Rechtsnormen und keine Rechtsberatung (dafür bin ich nicht qualifiziert)!

PS:
"Feuerstätten*bescheid*": in meinen Augen ist dieser Wisch einfach nur ein Protokoll.
Doch wenn das Ding "Protokoll" heißen würde, dann würde ja jeder sofort anzweifeln: "Häh? Für ein Protokoll Gebühren zahlen?!" 

Harald


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (26 November 2010)

Genau, die 10,10€ beziehen sich auf das Ausstellen des Feuerstättenbescheides. Hatte ich auch auf der Rechnung, allerdings hingen da gleich 5 Seiten Gesetzestext und Gebührenverordnung mit dran, aus denen die rechtliche Grundlage für die Inrechnungstellen dieser Arbeit hervorgeht. 

Mein Schornsteinfeger hatte wohl auch schon etliche Anfragen bzgl. dieses Postens und hat von da an gleich die entsprechenden Texte mit beigefügt. 

Die einen gestalten ihre Rechnung halt transparent und begründet, andere sehnen vermutlich die Auseinandersetzung mit ihren Kunden herbei. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Approx (26 November 2010)

Die Kosten für den Schornsteinfeger (nur Lohnkosten, kein Material) kann man bei der Einkommensteuererklärung geltend machen. Dies gilt für alle Handwerkerrechnungen. Die Obergrenze hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf (glaube so um die 800€/Jahr) Der Betrag muss allerdings per Überweisung an den Schornsteinfeger gehen. Überweisung + Rechnung nä. Frühjahr ans Finanzamt, und ab dafür!

Gruß Approx


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 November 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Die Frage an Euch: soll ich die Rechnung erstmal zahlen? oder ist es mein gutes Recht, bei (mir) unklarer Rechnungstellung zunächst das Geld zurückzuhalten, bis mir eine für mich nachvollziehbare Rechnung vorliegt?



Hallo,

das Zahlen der Rechnung ist die Gegenleistung zu der vom 
Schornsteinfeger erbrachten Leistung.

Selbstverständlich kann man vor der Gegenleistung genau
prüfen, welche Leistung tatsächlich erbracht wurde und 
ob genau das auch berechnet ist.

Wenn Du die Rechnung schon mal bezahlst, schwächst Du
Deine Position erheblich. Was hat der Schorfsteinfeger dann
noch für ein Interesse, sich mit der Reklamation überhaupt 
zu befassen?


----------



## nade (26 November 2010)

Jepp Rechtssicherheit ist was anderes. Entweder zusammengafasst als ein Pauschbetrag marke: Kaminkehrbetrag und Agbasmessungen der Brennstätte....
Ist ja nacher doch nur der Pauschalbetrag die die sich da für 10min Arbeit in die Tasche stecken dürfen, und das noch unter dem Oberbegriff Kehrmonopol.
Also bei uns Trabt der gute "schwarze Mann" 2* im jahr durch den Ort, im Frühjahr kehrt er und stellt handschriftlich die Rechnung aus: Kaminüberprüfung/Reinigung.. un zack das macht.. (weiß nimmer). Dann kommt er noch ein halbes Jahr später und prüft die Abgastemp und Rußpartikel....
Messung nach ... macht BEtrag... un Batsch hastes wieder.


----------



## Zefix (26 November 2010)

Ist glaub ich der einzige Beruf, der am Jahresanfang schon weiss, was er am Jahresende in der Tasche hat.


----------



## Approx (29 November 2010)

Approx schrieb:


> Die Kosten für den Schornsteinfeger (nur Lohnkosten, kein Material) kann man bei der Einkommensteuererklärung geltend machen. Dies gilt für alle Handwerkerrechnungen. Die Obergrenze hab ich jetzt nicht im Kopf (glaube so um die 800€/Jahr)


 
Hab mal nachgegoogelt, es sind seit 2009 für Handwerkerrechnungen 1200€ im Jahr steuerlich absetzbar. Wenn bei mir einer im Haus rummokelt, dann wird nur noch überwiesen und in der Rechnung die Netto-Lohnkosten ausgewiesen. 
Guckst Du hier

Approx


----------



## Perfektionist (5 Dezember 2010)

*geht doch ...*

so kann also eine Rechnung auch aussehen. Warum schreibt er das nicht gleich so? Oder bin ich der einzige seiner Kunden, die bei so einem Wort wie "Nebenarbeiten" allergisch argwöhnisch werden? Na, so kann ich diese Rechnung nun vollständig nachvollziehen und habe den Betrag dann auch sofort überwiesen.


----------

